# Please Clean your PM Box



## Scott Greczkowski (Mar 21, 2002)

Just a friendly note reminding everyone that you should clear out your Private Message box from time to time. 

There is a limit to the number of messages that can be stored in your PM box. When cleaning out your PM box please remember to also clean your Sent Items folder as well. (This is actually where most people forget to clean) 

When your PM mailbox fills up you get annoying PM's telling you to clean out your mailbox from the server. 

Thanks everyone!


----------



## MarkA (Mar 23, 2002)

Trust him guys. I got not one, not two, not three, not four, not five, not six, not seven, but EIGHT identical emails telling me to clean it outsent by the server. It's much nicer and easier just to keep it clean!


----------



## Kevin (Mar 27, 2002)

And when someone sends you a PM when your inbox is full, you never get the PM at all! Instead, you get the annoying automated message from the server like Scott said. Happened to me once.


----------



## James_F (Apr 23, 2002)

It would be nice to be able to turn off keeping a sent copy of a PM...


----------



## Scott Greczkowski (Mar 21, 2002)

Good news,

On the main forums page you will notice that there is now a PM Gauge display which shows you how close your mailbox is to being full.

When your in the Green, Your good. When your in the Yellow you should consider cleaning your box, and if your in the red chances are you will not receive a PM being sent to you, clean out your box. 

Thanks to Mark for bring the PM mailbox full problems to my attention.

Enjoy!


----------



## Scott Greczkowski (Mar 21, 2002)

I have also just changed the Send a PM screen, now the "Save a Copy" is UNCHECKED by deafult. (Before it was tuned on by default) To save a copy of the message you sent just check the box.

Have fun!


----------



## James_F (Apr 23, 2002)

Cool, thanks Scott. This is going to save lots of time! :righton:


----------



## MarkA (Mar 23, 2002)

Cool! Thanks


----------



## MarkA (Mar 23, 2002)

Only one problem, with 14 messages it shows 28% full. which would indicate 50 allowed messages, when I was cut off and sent the annoying emails at 30...


----------



## Scott Greczkowski (Mar 21, 2002)

I raised the amount of messages to 50. 

Explains that huh?


----------



## Scott Greczkowski (Mar 21, 2002)

I just made the PM area much more user friendly (and in there I also put a gauge as well)

Let me know what you think.


----------



## MarkA (Mar 23, 2002)

PMs are now much much nicer. Good job Scott!


----------



## Nick (Apr 23, 2002)

_"When your in the Green, Your good. When your in the Yellow you should consider cleaning your box, and if your in the red chances are you will not receive a PM being sent to you, clean out your box."_

The Director of Homeland Security would be proud!

What color tells us it's about to *BLOW* and we should run like HELL???


----------



## JBKing (Mar 23, 2002)

..and if your gauge is flashing... you have 50 PM's from Mark!


----------



## John Hodgson (Mar 28, 2002)

...... how is it that I have ZERO sent messages, ZERO unread messages, ZERO's all the way across the board, and yet the 'guage' shows 66% useage?


----------



## Scott Greczkowski (Mar 21, 2002)

It likes you John


----------



## Nick (Apr 23, 2002)

Shhhh! It's because you have a bunch of


Spoiler



Secret Help Messages


 ...from Dan.


----------



## Geronimo (Mar 23, 2002)

I would like to clean my PM box but have a devil of a time getting the messages to show up so i can delete them. It still shows me with one message but I cant read it or remove it. I have tried setting it for various lengths of time it still won't appear.


----------



## Scott Greczkowski (Mar 21, 2002)

I am willing to bet you had someone on ignore who sent you private messages before.

Keep an eye on it, if need be I will have to go into the database and yank those out by hand.


----------



## Geronimo (Mar 23, 2002)

Thanks. Somehow one message from that individual showed up and another did not. Odd but the mystery is now solved I guess.


----------



## Scott Greczkowski (Mar 21, 2002)

It appears that some of you have received PM's from users who are no longer with us (who you may have put on ignore) and they are now stuck in your inbox (you can't see them but the PM guage shows that you have messages.

There are 2 ways to get rid of these messages

1) Go into your ignore setup and remove the person you put on ignore, then go back to your main PM screen and delete the messages

2) I can delete the PM messgaes from members who are no longer with us, the problem is it will delete ALL the messages from that user for EVERYONE. This means that users PM's would disapear from everyones PM box.

Please try option 1 first.


----------



## John Hodgson (Mar 28, 2002)

ignore list is EMPTY, buddy list is EMPTY, everything is EMPTY and still using 66%. Now what?


----------



## Scott Greczkowski (Mar 21, 2002)

Umm have a nice adult beverage.


----------



## Geronimo (Mar 23, 2002)

Clear out the man's PM mailboxes Scott! He is a Godfather , a Gold Club Member, and a real swell guy to boot.


----------



## Scott Greczkowski (Mar 21, 2002)

John hows that?


----------



## John Hodgson (Mar 28, 2002)

a moot point, but what did you do?


----------



## Nick (Apr 23, 2002)

Is the Gold Club still around???? I heard
it had been raided for excessive lap dances.

Inquiring minds want to know....


Nickster :smoking:


----------



## Ric (Apr 26, 2002)

Gold Club is shutdown. Owner in jail. They are thinking about turning it into a parking lot.


----------



## JBKing (Mar 23, 2002)

When they allowed bubblegummybears in, everyone left!


----------



## John Hodgson (Mar 28, 2002)

Lax ID checks allowed to many minors in which in turn resulted in such an increase to the S/N ratio one poor lad mistook 'lap dance' for 'lap top' and as such, told the elfish young dancer, 'No thanks", as he already had one at home.


----------



## Scott Greczkowski (Mar 21, 2002)

That reminds me of an old "Trains & Brains" joke. :lol:


----------



## Nick (Apr 23, 2002)

:lol: ) :rolling: ( :lol:

Hmm...could it be...that young lad is ....Marky Mark??????


----------



## John Hodgson (Mar 28, 2002)

.... That reminds me of an old "Trains & Brains" joke ........

Must have been before my time.


----------

